

AMD's New Female CEO Paid Less Than Her Predecessor - Cobra2
http://news.dice.com/2014/10/17/amd-new-female-ceo-paid-less-than-predecessor/

======
nucleardog
1) The figures given do not include bonuses/other forms of pay common to
C-level positions - just straight salary ("While Su’s total pay might rise
after other perks and bonuses are factored in")

2) She came from inside the company so they probably needed to offer her less
as they weren't trying to attract her / pull her away from another company and
she may not have been in as strong of a negotiating position. ("Rory's
compensation included various incentives common in situations in which a
person joins a new company. As a current employee, this was not the case for
Lisa.")

3) We have no idea what went on in the negotiation room, and Lisa Su has not
made any sort of statement about how it all played out. It could simply be, as
the article states that "Women are paid less than men, and one reason is that
women are less likely to negotiate for raises or promotions." The other guy
came from outside the company and was likely in a stronger bargaining
position.

So basically: We don't actually know what the final numbers are, we don't know
how this number was reached, and the situations aren't necessarily comparable
from a negotiating standpoint. Nothing to see here, move along.

~~~
judk
Let's eat and see how it plays out.

